# النساء اغرب مخلوق



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

من غرائب النساء في العالم



     اوصت زوجة امريكية اسمها ماري كوهيري بدولارين لزوجها بعد موتها يستخدم نصف هذا المبلغ في شراء حبل ليشنق نفسه به
    .

    - أدريان إمرأة ذات لحية كثيفة ظهرت في "لونابارك" في باريس.

    - يبلغ طول رموش (كاليسنج) عشرة سنتيمترات وهي فتاة صينية حسناء.

    - الرقم 13 يعتبر رقما سعيدا ويجلب الحظ في ايطاليا وتتزين الفتيات بطلاسم تبرز هذا الرقم للحمايه من الشر وطرده.

    - لا شك في أن أتعس إمرأة في العالم هي فرانكفوت فرولين فإنها قد خلقت ولها لسانان ولكنها لا تسطيع أن تتكلم
     كلمة واحدة لأنها خرساء.

    - قطعت المحظية "ليون" الأثينية لسانها لتمنع نفسها عن إفشاء أسرار المؤامرة التي جرت بين "هيرموديس

    " و "أرستوجيتوس" وقد أقاموا لها تمثالاً على شكل لبؤة إكراما لتضحيتها في مدينة أثينا.

    - تلقت شرطة مدينة مانشستر في انجلترا مكالمة غريبة طارئة من رجل غاضب قال: ان زوجته تحتجزه رغماً

     عنه باخفائها ساقه الاصطناعية.

    - الممرضة ( ايرنيا جودين) تفخر بأن لها أطول شعر رأس في بريطانيا إذ يبلغ طول

    شعرها 193 سنتيمتراً وحينما تغسله تستعمل زجاجة كاملة من الشامبو والطول الكامل لحوض الحمام.


    - سئلت البارونه "بوردت كوتس" وهي في التسعين من عمرها: متى تتوقف المرأة عن الحب؟ فأجابت

     "اسألوا من هم أكبر مني سناًً!!


    - سيدة عمرها 52 عاماً وهي من أفريقيا الجنوبية سجلت أطول فترة يقظة كاملة فلقد

    ظلت 283 ساعة و 55 دقيقة أي إحدى عشر يوماً و19ساعة دون نوم.


    - طلبت "صوفيا ريا وولف" أن تحفر صورة زوجها على لسانها كالوشم لأنها هي التي

     تسببت في موته بتذمرها المستمر!!
الله يكون فى عون الراجل


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

نصحيتى الى كل زوج وبيسوق  عربيه


----------



## the king (31 ديسمبر 2006)

يا بنى ارحمهم يرحمك ربنا[/SIZE*]( رجال الى الابد )*


----------



## twety (3 يناير 2007)

*كركركركركركر*

*ظريف قوى حضرتك*
*ان دل يدل على ان المراءة بتحب بجد*
*وانانيه*
*والانانيه فى الحب مش عيب*
*بالعكس يابخت من تحبه المراءة بجد*
*هيكون اسعد انسان*
*بس طبعا لو كان عاقل ومقدر*

*يارب تفهموا كويس *
*ولو انى معتقدش :new2: *


----------



## Bero (3 يناير 2007)

على فكرة ياتويتى انا عارف يعنى ايه المراة بتعرف تحب قوى لانى مجرب وبتعرف تضحى من اجل الى بتحبه اوى وبرده احنا بنعرف نحب اوى وبنعرف نضحى ومهما كانت التضحية  بنضحى علشان الحب 
لكن الى احنا بنعمله ده مجرد فكاهة ليست اكتر فيريت ماتتخنيش مننا احنا بنهرج معاكوا :beee: :beee: :beee:


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

Bero قال:


> على فكرة ياتويتى انا عارف يعنى ايه المراة بتعرف تحب قوى لانى مجرب وبتعرف تضحى من اجل الى بتحبه اوى وبرده احنا بنعرف نحب اوى وبنعرف نضحى ومهما كانت التضحية  بنضحى علشان الحب
> لكن الى احنا بنعمله ده مجرد فكاهة ليست اكتر فيريت ماتتخنيش مننا احنا بنهرج معاكوا :beee: :beee: :beee:



ده تهريج ده طيب تصدق انى مش فى اغرب من الراجل فى الدنيا مش احنا :spor22: :spor22: :spor22:


----------



## lovebjw (4 يناير 2007)

الكل عارف يا تويتى انتى وايمى مين هم الاغرب وانتظرو مفاجاتى الاتية عشان نتاكد ان الراجلة طيبة جدا 
والبنت لم بتحب بجد بتكون مجنونة مش عاقلة ولم بتحب بتهريج بتكون تستحق الضرب بالنار بجد 
وغير كدة الانانية مالهاش دعوة بالحب لكن ليها دعوة بالشخصية 
والراجل اللى البنت بتحبه بجد دا بيطلع عينه عشان البنات مجانين بجد مش تهريج ومش راخمة 
وربنا يحفظنا منهم ومن حبهم احنا عايشين لوحدينا اريحلنا 
هههههههههه
رجال الى الابد :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee:


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> الكل عارف يا تويتى انتى وايمى مين هم الاغرب وانتظرو مفاجاتى الاتية عشان نتاكد ان الراجلة طيبة جدا
> والبنت لم بتحب بجد بتكون مجنونة مش عاقلة ولم بتحب بتهريج بتكون تستحق الضرب بالنار بجد
> وغير كدة الانانية مالهاش دعوة بالحب لكن ليها دعوة بالشخصية
> والراجل اللى البنت بتحبه بجد دا بيطلع عينه عشان البنات مجانين بجد مش تهريج ومش راخمة
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب دى اجمل حاجه لما الواحد يحب واحده مجنونه حتى يبقى تغير شويه ولا ايه وايك


----------



## the king (5 يناير 2007)

ربنا يباركك يالف ويخليك للرجولة بس فقط
 ( رجال الى الابد )


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 يناير 2007)

_ايه يا جماعه مالكم ههههههههههههههههه ​_


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

ربنا يشد ازراك انت كمان يا كنج ويخليك دايما رافع راية الرجولة 
ام بالنسبلة لايمى انا شايف ان الواحد يبعد عن الشر ويلحنله احسن ما يرجع ويعيطله مش صح 
واللى بيشيل قربة مخرومة بتخر على هدومه 
وانشالله يا ايمى هنجبيلكى عريس يكون مجنون جدا لو انتى بتفضلى المجانين عن العقلاء 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

وشكر جدا يا جو على مرورك على موضوعى


----------



## emy (5 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> ربنا يشد ازراك انت كمان يا كنج ويخليك دايما رافع راية الرجولة
> ام بالنسبلة لايمى انا شايف ان الواحد يبعد عن الشر ويلحنله احسن ما يرجع ويعيطله مش صح
> واللى بيشيل قربة مخرومة بتخر على هدومه
> وانشالله يا ايمى هنجبيلكى عريس يكون مجنون جدا لو انتى بتفضلى المجانين عن العقلاء
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مش عايزه واحد مجنون اعمل بيه ايه ده انشاء الله هو الموضوع ناقص 
:a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

مالهم المجانين ما حلوين وزى الفل على الاقل تغيير مش الكلام دا انتى قولتى قبل كدة 
:beee: :beee: :beee: 
والف مبروك بجد انا فرحتلكى يا ايمى من قلبى 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (5 يناير 2007)

اه تغيير ليكوا انتوا بس مش تلبسنى فى واحد مجنون حرام عليك يا لوف


----------



## lovebjw (6 يناير 2007)

خليها على الله يا ايمى محدش بياخد اكتر من نصيبه وكدة كدة اللى مكتوب على الجبين لازم تشوف العين 
واللى جمعه الله مش ممكن يفرقه انسان ويبخت من وافق راسنا فى الحلال 
انا كدة حاسس ان انا شغال فى قناة جوزانى يستر عرضك 
بس ماتخفيش يا ايمى عريسكى المجنون عندى وجاهز من كله 
عنده عشة كاملة من مجامعية هو اه ساكن معه اصدقاءه وجيرانه فى العشة 
هم مش كتير كلهم فرختين وديك يعنى تستحملو بعض عشان تقدرو تعايشو كلكو يا ايمى 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (6 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> خليها على الله يا ايمى محدش بياخد اكتر من نصيبه وكدة كدة اللى مكتوب على الجبين لازم تشوف العين
> واللى جمعه الله مش ممكن يفرقه انسان ويبخت من وافق راسنا فى الحلال
> انا كدة حاسس ان انا شغال فى قناة جوزانى يستر عرضك
> بس ماتخفيش يا ايمى عريسكى المجنون عندى وجاهز من كله
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كده برضه مكنش العشم ابدا عايز تجوزنى واحد مجنون اه هو الموضوع موضوع نصيب بس ده لو مش فى فالدنيا غير المجنون بتاعك انا انتحر احسن بقى ليه هو الجواز لعبه وبعدين انا مش عايزه عريس هو حد قالك انى عايزه اتجوز اصلا :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## lovebjw (6 يناير 2007)

يا ايمى كلكو بتقولو مش عايزن نتجوزا وبعد كدة هتموتو على الجواز 
وانا شايف ان فى صالح الحزبين ان هم يعملو اتفاقية سلام 
انتى عارفة يا ايمى كام عانس فى مصر من الولاد والبنات 
9 مليون تخيلى العدد دا كله من الولاد والبنات اللى مش عارفين يتجوزاو 
عشان كدة تلاقى كل واحد وواحدة مش عارفين يتجوزاو يقولول احنا اصلا مش عايزين نتجوزا 
بس بجد ياريت متكونيش منهم 
وكل سنة وكل الناس اللى فى المنتدى دا طيبين عشان عيد ميلاد رب المجد


----------



## emy (7 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> يا ايمى كلكو بتقولو مش عايزن نتجوزا وبعد كدة هتموتو على الجواز
> وانا شايف ان فى صالح الحزبين ان هم يعملو اتفاقية سلام
> انتى عارفة يا ايمى كام عانس فى مصر من الولاد والبنات
> 9 مليون تخيلى العدد دا كله من الولاد والبنات اللى مش عارفين يتجوزاو
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه اوى بتاعت مش عارفين يتجوزا وبيقولوا احنا اصلا مش عايزين نتجوزا
انت كده هتخلينى اول عريس يجى اوافق عليك خوفا من انى اكون عانس :smil13: :smil13: ههههههههههههههههههه
بس بهزار طبعا على العموم لسه لما اخلص الدراسه وبعدين افكر فى موضوع الجواز ده ::dntknw: smil12: :smil12:


----------



## lovebjw (7 يناير 2007)

المشكلة مش فى اول عريس ولا اخر عريس المهم ان حد يكون جاهز عشان يتقدم لحد 
البطالة فى مصر ترتفع لمعدل 60 % فاضل مين فى مصر شغال يا جماعة 
لو حد يعرف حد فى شغال يبقى يقولى عشان نحسده 
ولا انا كدة كدة لسه مخلصتش دراسة لم اخلص هابقى انضم لحزب الحاسدين اللى بيحسدو على اى حد عنده شغل ( حزب العاطلين بالاصح ) 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (7 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> المشكلة مش فى اول عريس ولا اخر عريس المهم ان حد يكون جاهز عشان يتقدم لحد
> البطالة فى مصر ترتفع لمعدل 60 % فاضل مين فى مصر شغال يا جماعة
> لو حد يعرف حد فى شغال يبقى يقولى عشان نحسده
> ولا انا كدة كدة لسه مخلصتش دراسة لم اخلص هابقى انضم لحزب الحاسدين اللى بيحسدو على اى حد عنده شغل ( حزب العاطلين بالاصح )
> رجال الى الابد


حرام عليك يا لوف انت عقتنى فى حياتى خلاص من عايزه اتجوز


----------



## lovebjw (7 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههه
لا انا مش عايز اعقديكى 
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيقات لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 
وان كان الله معنا فمن علينا 
لازم يكون فى امل كل يوم عشان رب الامل والحب والسلام معنا واحنا مش محتاجين حاجة من اى حد غيره هو بس 
عشان كدة لازم الواحد يكون واثق جدا فى ربنا ان هو سر سلامه وهو مرتبله كل حاجة 
شوفتى الشوية دول 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (7 يناير 2007)

يا سيدى يا سيدى على الكلام الجامد ده لا بجد حلو اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (7 يناير 2007)

> سئلت البارونه "بوردت كوتس" وهي في التسعين من عمرها: متى تتوقف المرأة عن الحب؟ فأجابت
> 
> "اسألوا من هم أكبر مني سناًً!!


 
*عجبتنى اوى دى*​


----------



## lovebjw (7 يناير 2007)

مش عايز اقول ان فى ستات بيكون ناقصات عقل لكن دى الحقيقة بس مش كلهم


----------



## lovebjw (11 يناير 2007)

غيرة سعودية تسببت في وفاتها!




    انقلب غضب سيدة وغيرتها من خروج زوجها للنزهة مع زوجته الأولى إلى مشادة كلامية مع الزوج تطورت إلى جريمة قتل بشكل مفاجئ بعد أن سدد لها عدة ضربات بحذائه على رأسها أصابتها بتشنجات لتلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة في المستشفى.

    وبدأت فصول القصة عندما خرج رجل (37عاماً) مع زوجته الأولى للتنزه وبعد عودتهما إلى المنزل وجد زوجته الثانية (24 عاماً) وتسكن في طابق منفصل من المبنى، غاضبة بسبب عدم أخذها في نزهة هي الأخرى وعبرت له عما بداخلها صراحة لتبدأ مشادة كلامية بينهما إلى أن تطورت بشكل مفاجئ عندما خلع الزوج حذاءه وضربها على رأسها بشكل جعلها تصرخ من الألم وتفر من أمامه لتغلق باب دورة المياه عليها. فحاول الزوج بعد ذلك تهدئتها مستعينا بزوجته الأولى فاستجابت وخرجت لكنها كانت مصابة بتشنجات مما جعل الزوج يسرع بها إلى المستشفى لإسعافها. وبعد رجوع الزوج مع زوجته الأولى إلى منزلهما بفترة من الوقت طرقت دوريات الشرطة بابه لتفاجئه بأن زوجته التي تركها للعلاج قد لفظت أنفاسها وعليه الخروج معهم لقسم شرطة، حيث سجل هناك اعترافا بضربه لزوجته دون قصده التسبب في إيذائها ونفى في الوقت نفسه مسؤولية الزوجة الأولى عما حدث أو أي علاقة لها بالواقعة.

    وأوضح مصدر في الشرطة أن الزوجة الثانية توفيت بعد وصولها بقليل مؤكداً أنه لم يتم التحفظ على الزوجة الأولى لعدم مشاركتها في الجريمة.


----------



## lovebjw (11 يناير 2007)

ودى حاجة غريبة تانى من غرائب النساء


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

انتوا دايما كده
ظالمـــــين الستات
هتروحوا من ربنا فين ياظلمه:t32:


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

يعني هي ناقصة جنان علشان احب مجنونة
مش كفاية طول النهار بتــــــاع الخضار بيقول
مجنونة ياقوطـــــة


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

الستات اجن من القوطة  يعنى القوطة عارفين اخرة جنانه لكن الستات يارب استرها علينا


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

العين متغيرش
غير من الاحسن منها
خلاص قولوا اللى تقولوه
:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> العين متغيرش
> غير من الاحسن منها
> خلاص قولوا اللى تقولوه
> :yahoo: :yahoo:


انتى ليه متخيلة ان الواحخد بيغير من الستات 
اسا مفيش مجال مقارنة بين الراجل والست دا ليه دور والست ليها دور تانى خالص يبقى مينفعش اقعد اقول الرجالة بتغير من الستات علي ايه عايز اشتغل شغل البيت ولا عايز ايه حاجة غريبة جدا 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

*اوك*
*بعد الهدنه انا مش هرد*
*الا بقى لو لقيتلك كلام تانى بعد ده*
*هتشوف اللى هيحصلك*
*علشان تعرف ان احنا طيبين وعسلات:smil12: *


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

ماشى بعد الهدنة انا كمان مش هارد


----------



## remoo (14 يناير 2007)

لا تعليق


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

سيبك منهم يا تويتى دول مش ليهم كلمه فى حاجه بس 
تجهليهم كانك مش شيفاهم


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> سيبك منهم يا تويتى دول مش ليهم كلمه فى حاجه بس
> تجهليهم كانك مش شيفاهم


لا بلاش طريقة الكلام دى يااايمى وتاخدى حتة من الكلام وتجرى زى اصحابنا 

وانا اقولتليكى ان انتى فاهمتى كلامى غلط 
فبلاش تسخنى الحزب على بعضه واحسنلكى تنضمى لينا فى سلام يا ايمى وبلاش تعملى كدة


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> لا بلاش طريقة الكلام دى يااايمى وتاخدى حتة من الكلام وتجرى زى اصحابنا
> 
> وانا اقولتليكى ان انتى فاهمتى كلامى غلط
> فبلاش تسخنى الحزب على بعضه واحسنلكى تنضمى لينا فى سلام يا ايمى وبلاش تعملى كدة
> انا كتبت الكلام ده قبل مفهم الحقيقه لكن دلوقتى بقدم اعتذار رسمى لحزب المحبه


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

اعتذراكى مقبول يا ايمى يا عسل ومستينين انضمامكى لحزبنا الجديد 
عشان كل واحد موافق لازم يعلن موافقته على الحزب وساعتها هو هيكون عضو فى الحزب


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

وانا اول واحد من الحزب بتاعى بنضم لحزبك يا سيدى


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

ماشى وزاد عدد حزب المحبة  وننتظر المزيد من الموافقات
واهلا بيكى يا ايمى يا عسل فى حزبكى ومكانكى تنورى الحزب كله


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

مرسى اوى على ذوقك وانا يشرافنى انى ابقى معاكوا فى الحزب


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

وامين انا هاصليلكى يا ايمى وربنا معاكى ومعاى فى الامتحانات ومع كل حد بيمتحن 
حزب المحبة


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

يا رب يا لوف امين


----------



## Bero (14 يناير 2007)

مفيش حزب المحبة كلا ولن يكون محبة بين الرجل والمراة قاتلة الحياة مخرجة ادم من الجنة  هادمة الذات ومفرقة الجماعات  لا للسلام انا اعترض 
يارجال العالم اعترضوا ولا تقبلوا عروض الكفرة (النساء)


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2007)

*العب بعيد يابيرو*
*ولا اقولك*
*اسنع الكلام وادخل الحزب*
*بالتى هى احسن*
*يلا الطيب احسن*
*(حزب المحبه)*


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 يناير 2007)

*مالك يابيرو 
فيه حد زعلك قلي وان اشدلك ودانه
بس عرفنا سر العداء ده ايه وكل شئ له حل
وان مكنش له حل نصنع له حل بس اهدي 
دا انا لسة معينك وزير الدفاع في الحزب 
بلاش تخرب الحزب علشان الانتخابات قربت*
*حز المحبه*


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

شكل بيرو شايل من حد فى حزب المحبة ومش عايز يكون معه فى حزب واحد 
لكن انا بدعوك يا بيرو ان انت تسامح اى كان الحد اللى انت شايل منه وربنا يسامح اللى عمل حاجة زمان وخلينا نفتح صفحة جديدة يا بيرو 
ومستنين ردك هل تقبل انضمامك لجزبنا الجديد 
حزب المحبة


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

ودى حاجة ترجعلك يا بيرو مش هنقولك حاجة لو اعلنت الحرب على حزب النساء انا شايف ان انت ليك حق 
بس دا حرية ابدء الراى احنا مش فى حزب ديمقراطى برضو 
حزب المحبة الديمقراطى


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 يناير 2007)

*ايه يا بيرو هو احنا هنرمي التهمة علي 
حوا ونقول خرجت ادم من الجنة يعـــــم
ادم كان طفس وكل التفاحة 
طيب كان فين عقله بس اكيد حوا 
يومها كانت جاية من عند الكوافير*


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*طول عمرك عسل يافريد*
*وهنعينك المتحدث الرسمى لحقوق المراءه انت وهيرو طبعا*
*اما انت يالاف*
*باين عليك بتشعلل بيرو علشان يكمل الحرب علينا*
*وعموما نشكر ربنا بيرو ربنا هداه*
*وعرف الحزب الحق ورجعلنا بعقله *
*ربنا يهدى الجميع*
*(حزب المحبه)*


----------



## lovebjw (15 يناير 2007)

ليه دايما يا تويتى حاسة انى مش عايز حزب المحبة 
يا تويتى صديقينى انا لو مش عايزه هاسيبه 
وبلا وجع دماغ لكن انا مبسوط جدا وفرحان جدا لانى طرف فيه بجد
عشان كدة انا ماليش دعوة انا اقولت لبيرو براحتك وهو فعلا اختار ان هو ينضم للحزب
يبقى بالصلاة هى اللى بتغير قلب الواحد مش الكلام اللى انتى اقولتيله 
حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

ده هجوم علنى ياريت القضاة يردوا عليه بقى انا كده مش هتكلم


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*بما اننا لسة معيناش قاضي وعلشان منحكمش ونظلم 
يبقي ممكن تتكرمي وتسمحيله بفرصة يدافع عن نفسة 
فيها ممكن يا توتي *


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*علشان خاطرك انت بس يافيرى*
*هديله فرصه تانى*
*المسامح كريم*
*ويابخت من قدر وعفى*
*وهنيالك يافاعل الخير*
*كفايه كده*


----------



## Bero (15 يناير 2007)

ايه يا تويتى انت بتشحتى ولا ايه 
بس عاجبنى فيك مهما حصل انت بتسامحى 
وربنا معاكى وتسامحى دائمآ


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*لا لا لا يا بيرو 
متوقعش نفسك في الغلط
دي مش شحاتة ده قلب فياض 
ومليان بالمحبه وعلشان كدة 
هي اللي اعطت الحزب اسم
حزب المحبه *


----------



## lovebjw (16 يناير 2007)

انتى عايزة القاضى هو اللى هيشوف قضيتنا شكل قضيتنا هتقعد مؤجلة لاجل غير مسمى 
عشان كدة انا كمان بسمحاكى على كل كلمة بتقوليه لم تكونى عاملة دماغ ومش واخدة بالكى 
لكن لو قولتى حاجة غلط وانتى فاقية هيكون فى كلام تانى ماشى 
ومســـــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الخير على كل اللى فى الحزب والمنتدى 
حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (16 يناير 2007)

*ميرسى يافريد باشا *
*على الكلام الجميل ده*
*وربنا يخليلك البنوتات بتوعك*
*واديهم باكوا اللبان بتاعى هديه منى ليهم*
*ويواد *


----------



## twety (16 يناير 2007)

*ميرسى يافريد باشا *
*على الكلام الجميل ده*
*وربنا يخليلك البنوتات بتوعك*
*واديهم باكوا اللبان بتاعى هديه منى ليهم*
*ويواد انت يالاف*
*عدى ايامنا هنا على خير*
*وخلى حزب المحبه عمره يطول*
*ويـــــــــــــــــــــارب صبرنى*


----------



## lovebjw (16 يناير 2007)

ماشى يا تنتا تويتى انا هاسمع الكلام وامشى جنب الحيطة كدة انتى مبسوطة


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*تأخرتي كده ليه يا توتي
 تعالي لمقر الحزب الجديد
حزب المحبه*


----------



## twety (16 يناير 2007)

*اة جدا جدا*
*ربنا يارب يخليك دايما مطيع*
*وهاى وبتسنع الكلام*
*هجيبلك مصاصه*


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*دعوة عامة لزيارة مقر 
محاولة اقامة حزب جديد*


----------



## lovebjw (19 يناير 2007)

انا مش بحب المصاصة انا عايز هوهوز ياما مش هاسمع الكلام 
ولو ديرتوس كمان يبقا فل اوى ماشى يا تنتا تويتى 
حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (19 يناير 2007)

*لا اسمع الكلام بالمصاصه*
*يا اما مفيش*
*وممكن اجيبلك توينكز *
*طبعا هاخده منك قبل ما اديهولك*
*لانى بحب توينكز موووتس*


----------



## lovebjw (19 يناير 2007)

تصدقى انا بعد كدة مش هاسمع الكلام يعنى تجيبى الهدية وعينكى فيها
:cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: مش هاسمع الكلام تانى


----------



## lovebjw (20 يناير 2007)

وقفت الزوجة المتهمة بقتل جنين في بطن ضرتها أمام وكيل نيابة الهرم باكية نادمة تروى تفاصيل جريمتها.. تزوجته منذ 15 عاماً.. فقيراً ومرت علينا أيام طويلة كنا لا نجد فيها الطعام ولكن منذ سنوات بدأ زوجي يكسب حتى أصبح مقاولاً كبيراً ولكن كانت هناك مرارة تعيش بيننا.. كان يذكرني بأنني عاقر.. وازدادت المشاكل بيننا لا أستطيع ان أقول انه يكرهني ولكن كانت تؤلمني نظراته..

ما زالت الزوجه المتهمة مستمرة في اعترافها أمام النيابة.. زرع زوجي بداخلي الحقد على كل الأمهات والأطفال وتحملت قسوة نظرات زوجي أعواماً طويلة كان يذكرني يوماً بعبارة.. لو كان لنا طفل يحمل اسمي..

بدأت أشعر من خلال كلمات زوجي بأنني لست زوجة.. وكان يتعمد مداعبة الأطفال في أي مكان و كأنه يريد ان يقول: انني عاقر وضاقت بي كل الوسائل وأخذت أفكر في سعادة زوجي وطلبت منه ان يتزوج من امرأة أخرى تنجب له.

قال لي لن أتزوج غيرك وسأظل معك طوال العمر.. وفي يوم فوجئت بزوجي يقرر الزواج من أخرى لم أشعر بأي ألم من ان يتزوج من غيري وأن يكون له طفل. وتزوج زوجي من فتاة عمرها 17 سنة وغاب عني أياماً طويلة وأصبحت زياراته لي قليلة رغم انني أعطيته حبي وحناني.

ذهبت لمسكن زوجي الجديد حيث تقيم زوجته الجديدة وتقابلت معها وجدتها صغيرة السن عرفت أنها حامل.. بكيت من داخلي وقلت في نفسي لا بد ان تقيم معي حتى أتمكن من الحصول على الطفل وأوهمتها بأنني أم لها ولطفلها رغم انني الزوجة الأولى وافقت الزوجة رغم رفض زوجي للفكرة ولكن تحت إلحاحي جاءت لتعيش معي وتوقعت ان ارى زوجي يومياً ولكنه أقام مع زوجته الجديدة بصفة مستمرة داخل شقتي وعندما عاتبته قال لي انها أم طفلي القادم الذي لا أريد من الحياة غيره.. هل انتظر حتى يطردني زوجي من الشقة حتى تتمتع ضرتي وطفلها بثمار جهدي طوال 15 عاماً.. كيف يكون لزوجي طفل يحرمني منه ومن كل ما يملكه من مال...

ومرت أيام طويلة وازدادت تصرفات زوجي معي سوءا ففكرت في التخلص من الطفل وانتظرت خروج زوجي من الشقة وتسللت الى حجرة ضرتي وجدتها نائمة... ترددت كيف أتخلص من الطفل.. ربما تموت معه الأم.. ولم أتمالك نفسي وقمت بالضغط على بطنها وهي نائمة.. صرخت انهلت عليها ضرباً بالأقدام.. ازداد صراخها.. تجمع الجيران وأنقذوها من يدي.. نقلوها الى مستشفى أم المصريين لاصابتها بنزيف حاد وتم إجهاضها وأمر الطبيب المعالج بنقلها الى مستشفى حميات إمبابة لاصابتها بحمى.. وصمت صوت الزوجه المتهمة أمام وكيل النيابة والدموع تنهال من عينيها ثم قالت بصوت هادىء: نظرات وكلمات.. ضرتي اكتشفت أنها أقوى من النار التي بداخلي ولم أبك في حياتي كما بكيت حين سمعتها توجه كلامها لي.. لماذا قتلت طفلي لن أسامحك ابداً.. لقد حرمتني من فرحة عمري.. فيأمر وكيل النيابة بحبسها 4 أيام وتقدم لمحكمة الجنايات
منقول


----------



## twety (20 يناير 2007)

*طب ليه النكد ده يالاف*
*بس ليها عذرها وان دل هبدل على حبها ليه*
*ده من ناحيه *
*من ناحيه تانى ملهاش حق علشان حرام الزوجه التانيه ملهاش ذنب*
*بس السؤال هنا*
*لو عكسنا الوضع يعنى الزوج يكون عاقر *
*كانت الزوجه هتعمل ايه هتطلب الطلاق علشان تكون ام *
*ولا هتكمل معاه ؟*


----------



## lovebjw (20 يناير 2007)

مش عارف يا تويتى الرد ليكى مش لاقى 
انتى لو مكان الزوجة هتعملى ايه
 بعد الشر وربنا يديكى مدرسة عيال 
حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (21 يناير 2007)

*اكيد لا مش هطلب طلاق*
*لان اكيد اللى هرتبط بيه هكون بحبه*
*وبتمنى التراب اللى يمشى عليه*
*فموضوع الاطفال ده هيكون نصيب من عند ربنا*
*لكن مش يبقى السبب اللى يكرهنى فيه وارتبط بغيرة*
*يارب اكون وصلت المعنى اللى عاوزاة*


----------



## lovebjw (21 يناير 2007)

صدقينى انا كمان شايف كدة وبقول ان البنين هم بركة من الله 
ودا مش حاجة متوقفة على الانسان قد ما هى متوقفة على الله 
عشان كدة الانسان لازم يفهم ان الله هو اللى مرتبله كدة مش زوجه او زوجته 
عشان كدة لازم يرضى بخطة الله لحياته


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 يناير 2007)

*ايه الكلام الحلو ده 
ربنا يزيدك عقل ونعمة كمان وكمان
بس ده مش غريب علي ابناء المسيح 
هي دي تربيتهم واخلاقعم ومعندناش التكرار 
انت لاوتشوفي الحالات الكتير الموجودة 
عند المسيحيين ومقتنعين بها وعارفين انها من 
عند ربنا وانه الاولاد دول عطيه من عند الرب
لاهي بالزوجة التانية ولا التالتة يعني ممكن يتجوز 
كذا واحده وربنا ميسمحش بالاولاد 
وانشاء الله نحضر فرحك قريب ومع انسان 
تستحقيةيسعدك وتسعديه يارب    *


----------

